# Decided to take it slow this morning



## BrentC (Sep 3, 2017)

Grove Snails

1.



Grove Snail by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Grove Snail by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Grove Snail by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 4, 2017)

Brent,
I really like the first two.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 4, 2017)

I like them all. Well done.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice shots! Can you share how the first was taken? Was it low strength on cam flash?


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow, you have found your niche! Your macro is wonderful!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> I really like the first two.





Gary A. said:


> I like them all. Well done.



Thank guys!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

DriedStrawbery said:


> Nice shots! Can you share how the first was taken? Was it low strength on cam flash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thank you.  I use a speedlight on the camera with a softbox.  As for the flash I use TTL Fill-in.  I find most of the time it does a great job.   There are some times when it doesn't.  I taker a quick look at image after the shot and if I find too much or too little flash I will use flash compensation to adjust.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow, you have found your niche! Your macro is wonderful!



Thanks Dean.   I have been having terrible luck the last little while with birds and animals.   Just not finding anything to shoot.  So I have been breaking out the macro more often.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 5, 2017)

Excellent set!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 5, 2017)

Really cool shots!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 5, 2017)

Well done indeed.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set!





SquarePeg said:


> Really cool shots!





benhasajeep said:


> Well done indeed.



Thanks all.  Much appreciated.


----------

